# Study scores of my last piece "The Lost Child"



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
I made 4 different arrangements of my piano piece "The Lost Child and thought it would be interesting to share them here. I put the original piano part at the bottom of every score for comparison.

Here are the links to the files:

For piano and violin:
Score:
mp3:

for piano and cello:
score:

for string orchestra:
score:

for orchestra:
score:
mp3:

André


----------



## chillowack

This is very instructive André, thanks for posting these. I'm currently looking at the orchestra arrangement (at work, unfortunately--hopefully I can give it my undivided attention later).

It's interesting to see exactly how you achieved some of these sounds.

As far as the piano part at the bottom: what is that? There's not really any piano in the piece, is there? Was that just a "scratch track," or was "The Lost Child" originally a piano composition?


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

The piece was originally a piano piece, yes. I put it in the scores only for reference, it's not supposed to be played.


----------



## chillowack

So this marvelous orchestra piece (which I love, btw--I've got it looping right now in my office) started out as a piano sonata?

At what point did you decide to expand it? Did you have the orchestral arrangement in mind from the start, or was it a more gradual expansion? And how long did it take you to expand it from piano-only to full orchestra?

The "waltz" of strings and woodwinds in this piece is beautiful, the way they alternate and complement each other. Masterfully done.

Your work has really inspired me to expand into the orchestral form myself, and I'm currently composing my first piece for many instruments. It's an incredibly fun and fascinating (if slow) process.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi CHillowack, it is exceedingly common for orchestral pieces to start as written for piano and then to be orchestrated later.

Obviously the piece is still not necessarily a piano piece as it is not aimed at the piano nor does it often take advantage of the timbres or capabalities of the piano.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

This piece is an original piano piece and being a pianist myself, I can asure you it's very pianistic and playable. Not sure why you would think it's not.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

chillowack said:


> So this marvelous orchestra piece (which I love, btw--I've got it looping right now in my office) started out as a piano sonata?
> 
> At what point did you decide to expand it? Did you have the orchestral arrangement in mind from the start, or was it a more gradual expansion? And how long did it take you to expand it from piano-only to full orchestra?
> 
> The "waltz" of strings and woodwinds in this piece is beautiful, the way they alternate and complement each other. Masterfully done.
> 
> Your work has really inspired me to expand into the orchestral form myself, and I'm currently composing my first piece for many instruments. It's an incredibly fun and fascinating (if slow) process.


Hi again!
Not a piano sonata, it is really just a short waltz, a little bit like the other short piano pieces I wrote called "Moments".

When I wrote the piano version, I wasn't thinking yet of writing it for orchestra but, Because I rewrote already some other piano pieces for violin and piano, and cello and piano for some musician friends, I arranged this piece immediately as well. 
The orchestra idea came later while walking to my job (dishwasher...). The music popped into my head with a large heavy orchestra sound and didn't leave me any more. That is when I started to made the orchestra version. I believe it took me about 2 weeks to write the full score, I never have much time to write because of my job and can only work about 4 hours a day on my music.

The string orchestra version is written specially for a string orchestra that played one other piece of me, and I heard that there is a big chance that it will be performed in January next year, that would be great!

André


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Here is the mp3 bounce for the string orchestra version:
http://www.box.net/shared/l75nro5ezv

André


----------

